
Groups threaten to sue U. of California over SAT, ACT use - tareqak
https://apnews.com/1416201207314f35a24a7e8dcbc7d00c
======
LinuxBender
Are they stating that SAT, ACT are discriminatory because some schools took
bribes? Isn't that a different problem all together; in that, a school
accepted a bribe? If the SAT/ACT are removed, won't the bribery problem just
move to bypass something else?

